# Gun Safe



## Hrogers (Feb 5, 2009)

Anybody know where i can get a good deal on a fire rated gun safe?


----------



## andrew_dial (Feb 5, 2009)

franklins in athens has good prices on cannon safes.  and since youre in north ga you might want to check the bargain barn if its still around


----------



## mriver72 (Feb 15, 2009)

The best place is in the Mall at Discover Mills right outside the Bass Pro Shop Back door this store has a lot of safes and great prices on big safes ..


----------



## Sixes (Feb 15, 2009)

I bought my Cannon safe on sale from Tractor Supply and it was the best price that I could find


----------



## Pudge (Feb 16, 2009)

Lowes has a fire rated safe 8- 12 guns for $400 in Snellville


----------



## predator (Feb 16, 2009)

www.sturdysafe.com 

You wont find a better safe when it comes to fire protection.


----------

